# Atlas 3/8 inch square crank handle source?



## Atlas2start (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi All,
I am looking for the crank handles that Atlas used on the various vises and on the mill draw bar, and a few other places.  A call to Clausing confirmed that they are discontinued.  The original Atlas part number is S7-100.  Does anyone have a source for these.  I have seen them going for $100 new.  Now, they are $130.  They must be out there someplace for cheaper than that!  Anyone seen anything?  They have Fairmont stamped on them, but that isn't coming up with anything.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Moderatemixed (Sep 27, 2021)

The best place I found is EBay. You’ll have to pay up but if you want original Atlas, that’s the price. You can make you own though, with your lathe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 27, 2021)

I didn't see any double-handle cranks but if you have no luck elsewhere, you might try McMaster.  Search first on crank handles.  Which will bring up some hand wheels and crank handles for hand wheels.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 27, 2021)

You might be able to find a blank crank handle and get a broach and make the square hole.  Fairmount was a forging company, Armstrong may be another source.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

Check with Dave, he had an assortment of different handles he was going to sell. If you know what it looks like, he did have pictures in the for sale adds I think.
mmcmdl​


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 27, 2021)

My machine wrenches are mostly old(?) acetylene tank wrenches. I have one that came with the shaper that's a 3/8 drive 7/16 socket, welded to a piece of bar stock. I am aware they existed and occasionally see them on eBay. But I'm not into restoration as such, I use whatever is comfortable to work with .

Both the shaper and the milling machine have 'retrofitted" nuts where the 7/16 hex fasteners have been replaced with 3/8 square heads. One wrench fits just about everything.

.


----------



## vocatexas (Sep 27, 2021)

I have an Atlas shaper, and I wanted something to fairly rapidly run the table left and right. I bought a speed handle from NAPA and a female to female 3/8 adapter. Works real nice.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 28, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Check with Dave, he had an assortment of different handles he was going to sell. If you know what it looks like, he did have pictures in the for sale adds I think.


What's he looking for ?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2021)

"I am looking for the crank handles that Atlas used on the various vises and on the mill draw bar, and a few other places"


----------



## jwmay (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks kinda like this?


----------



## Atlas2start (Sep 29, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Looks kinda like this?


Yes.  Not sure of the handle length.  I know that Martin is making 3/8 broached crank handles.  But I cant find them listed on their website


----------



## jwmay (Sep 29, 2021)

This one has a half inch square drive, and the numbers don't match, but maybe the picture will help.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 30, 2021)

Atlas2start said:


> Yes.  Not sure of the handle length.  I know that Martin is making 3/8 broached crank handles.  But I cant find them listed on their website


I think this is martin on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164473277853?hash=item264b5f0d9d:g:HboAAOSw35pciB4e


----------



## Atlas2start (Sep 30, 2021)

ErichKeane said:


> I think this is martin on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164473277853?hash=item264b5f0d9d:g:HboAAOSw35pciB4e


Yes, you are correct, but that is not the source for that part.  That person is purchasing them from somewhere else.  I want to find the source of that part, and I have been on the martin website, but the smallest they sell there is 1/2".  I believe that part can be had for about $50.   So, the search continues.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 30, 2021)

Atlas2start said:


> Yes, you are correct, but that is not the source for that part.  That person is purchasing them from somewhere else.  I want to find the source of that part, and I have been on the martin website, but the smallest they sell there is 1/2".  I believe that part can be had for about $50.   So, the search continues.


I think when I bought from that seller for mine, it shipped directly from Martin?  Though perhaps it was drop-shipped.


----------



## Cholmsten (Sep 30, 2021)

Perhaps call Martin directly.  It could be something that they will make on a custom or by order basis?


----------



## Illinoyance (Sep 30, 2021)

Carr Lane sells them.  They will be broached 1/32 oversize








						Page: 1
					

HANDLES, KNOBS & SCREW CLAMPS 3 Fluted Knobs Four-Prong Knobs & Screw Clamps Three-Prong Knobs T-Handle Knobs Bar-Handle Knobs & Screw Clamps Knurled Knobs & Screw Clamps Socket-Head S




					publications.virtualpaper.com


----------



## Pellef (Nov 5, 2021)

a tap handle and piece of 3/8" keyway works very good. If you wear it just cut shorter or change the square keyway.


----------



## Atlasjr1957 (Feb 15, 2022)

Jergens has blanks


----------



## Illinoyance (Feb 15, 2022)

Also check CarrLane


----------



## ericc (Feb 16, 2022)

Fabricate your own.  If you don't weld, read up on it and fixture up a bunch and take them in to a pro.  They have a minimum charge, and it is much better to take them to the shop than to ask for mobile service.


----------



## Atlasjr1957 (Feb 16, 2022)

HANDLE, CRANK, 3-1/2 FORGED
					

HANDLE, CRANK, 3-1/2 FORGED




					www.jergensinc.com
				




This is a cast iron blank almost exactly like the atlas one.  just need to drill and broach


----------



## ErichKeane (Feb 16, 2022)

Atlasjr1957 said:


> HANDLE, CRANK, 3-1/2 FORGED
> 
> 
> HANDLE, CRANK, 3-1/2 FORGED
> ...


Looks like OP has a shaper as well, so drill and shape works too


----------



## Atlasjr1957 (Feb 16, 2022)

Picture shows square hole but they do not offer it at 3/8. So you have to 25/64 drill and broach the blank 3/8 square.


----------



## Atlasjr1957 (Feb 16, 2022)

I drill mine 1/2 diameter .700 deep and finish it thru at 25/64 and broach to relieve the stress on the cutter.  Leaves plenty to engage.


----------

